# Guitar vs. Piano in terms of composition



## Xaerun (Dec 23, 2008)

If I'm just starting to compose my own songs, which do you suggest? I have been playing piano for longer than my guitar, but I really like the sound of really "acoustic-y" songs (I'm Yours - Jason Mraz, for example).

It's not really my bag, I'm more of a sight-reader, but I really want to try this.


----------



## virus (Dec 24, 2008)

Just go with the one you rather feel like playing then worry about that kind of stuff.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 24, 2008)

I compose on whatever instrument I want to play the song on, or whatever one I feel like playing at the time.  Though I play quite a many, the choice was still as simple when I only played two.

Piano and guitar go well together.  Try playing piano pieces on guitar and vice versa to feel out the differences, and then perhaps you will become better acquainted with which one to choose when music enters your head. n_n

Good luck dood. =D


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 25, 2008)

Being a bass player and composer I've never used those instruments to actually write their parts if I use them. However, I always turn to the piano to let me hear how chords are going to sounds together (I tend to not use traditional harmony or progressions) and to hear how a melody will sound. 

If you're just trying to write music and aren't concerned with what it's going to be played on yet, I'd go with piano since you've got a larger range and it's easier to get chords. Otherwise, you should write on what you want it to be played on. There are things each instrument can do that the other can't do as well, so it's to your benefit to start where you wish to end. It'll save you a big headache later.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 25, 2008)

piano. because with guitar you tend to need backing instruments, with piano you got the 2 sides of the keys bass and the higher notes which compliment each other.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Polyphony is easier to work out on a piano, but you can't write guitar riffs on one, so it really depends on what you're writing.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

Piano.


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 30, 2008)

A guirtar has a unique sound and is really good for composing a riff or a melody, but when you need to make a full song, id go with a piano.  you can usually play more notes on a piano, and with better rhythms too.  both have their limitations, and their highpoints, but id go with the piano.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> If I'm just starting to compose my own songs, which do you suggest? I have been playing piano for longer than my guitar, but I really like the sound of really "acoustic-y" songs (I'm Yours - Jason Mraz, for example).
> 
> It's not really my bag, I'm more of a sight-reader, but I really want to try this.



I don't have a lot of helpful things to contribute. I just wanted to say "Acoust-icky" because acoustic guitars are gross.

That is all.

Tee hee hee.

Also, piano is good, but only if you play something fun like Great Balls of Fire or Cecil Taylor.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 30, 2008)

Depends on what you want to learn, and how you want to learn it.

If you want to learn how to actually write music note-by-note and be able to write any song using a notation program (Like Finale Songwriter) or be able to read music well and convey notes from your head to paper easily, piano.

If you want to play an instrument you can pick up easily and play alone easily, guitar. Guitar is also good for playing music by 'feel' rather than strict notes and playing specific patterns. Which kinda brings us to Left and Right brained people battles.

Depends on the type of music too, usually the more passionate stuff will contain piano, whereas more rock (or everything else nowadays) leans toward guitar.

Personally, I think if you want to become a songwriter who can write music for most any instrument, go piano. But if you want to have an instrument that's fun to play and perfect, and will always be in the limelight of your playing, go guitar.

From what I've seen by just your post, I'd say piano is your best choice. However, you know more about what to choose for yourself than I ever could.


----------



## Aden (Dec 30, 2008)

Why not both?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Aden said:


> Why not both?



You can't carry a baby grand up stairs


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 30, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> If you want to play an instrument you can pick up easily and play alone easily, guitar. Guitar is also good for playing music by 'feel' rather than strict notes and playing specific patterns. Which kinda brings us to Left and Right brained people battles.
> 
> Depends on the type of music too, usually the more passionate stuff will contain piano, whereas more rock (or everything else nowadays) leans toward guitar.
> 
> Personally, I think if you want to become a songwriter who can write music for most any instrument, go piano. But if you want to have an instrument that's fun to play and perfect, and will always be in the limelight of your playing, go guitar.



I'm going to have to say you can do any style on both instruments. The guitar can certainly be passionate, and I've heard plenty of rocking piano (Elton John, Ben Folds, Billy Joel, etc.)

I still find piano easier to "pick up" and play alone. Now I'm not very good at it, but I can quickly get any note or chord I want. Guitar feels kind of confined to me, like I'll play a chord and I'm stuck there. There aren't any fingers left to play a melodic line. And yeah I know it can be done, but I haven't figured it out yet. I also find piano a lot easier for reading since each note is only found in one place. With guitar you often have to sit there and map it out with all the different options.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

It really depends on your personal preferences.

With me, I like the guitar because it's easy to pick up and strum. With the piano, that's more of an arrangement/composing instrument. With a guitar, you can hammer out the chord progressions and then revisit the piano later to supply a melody line.


----------



## Aden (Dec 30, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> You can't carry a baby grand up stairs



49-key keystation is more portable than a guitar.


----------



## Equium (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't play either instrument (but I can play bass and glockenspiel XD) but I almost always have a piano in what I write. It has such a unique sound that it can fit in easily to many different genres, whereas I struggle more with the guitar. It can be used very effectively, but for my money, go for the piano.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Aden said:


> 49-key keystation is more portable than a guitar.



That's not a baby grand. I said a baby grand. It won't sound the same


----------



## Rikio~Relentless (Jan 4, 2009)

In terms of composition i would say piano's alot better for ramming out random tunes and you can always transfer the chords onto the guitar when your done so. PIA-PIA-PIANO! PIANO! PIANO! PIA-PIA-PIANO! PIA-PIANOOOO!!


----------



## Aden (Jan 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's not a baby grand. I said a baby grand. It won't sound the same



Well, if we're going for professional sound, a baby grand isn't that much worse than concert-grade amp stacks.

Wait.

Why are we arguing this.


----------



## LoC (Jan 4, 2009)

You have both. You can play both. Therefore, use both.


----------



## emptyF (Jan 6, 2009)

i compose on both as the mood strikes me.  i prefer the sound of guitar in most cases however.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> Well, if we're going for professional sound, a baby grand isn't that much worse than concert-grade amp stacks.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Why are we arguing this.



BABY GRAND PIAAAAAAAAAAANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

In my many years I think it is clear that if you can play guitar, there is a better than average chance that you can understand piano more than vice versa.

HOWEVER, I think the piano is kind of a boring instrument, but only because so many uninteresting people (IMHO) play it. 

At least nowadays.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

They are so similar, yet so different... They are like twin souls in different bodies.


----------

